# Help please! Sanitation Techniques?



## sugarbumpkin (Dec 19, 2009)

Hi all! Firstly, I'd like to apologize if this topic is in the wrong section.  I wasn't sure where this should be placed.

So I'm an aspiring makeup artist (even though I've only been using makeup regularly for a year...), and I've been wanting to practice on more people.  I don't have the money to purchase a different set of makeup just for other people, and even if I did, I suppose I'd have to keep it clean anyways.  So when I do make up for others, it seems a bit difficult to always keep my own makeup clean.  I mean I know a few techniques, like sharpening pencil eyeliner after every use, dipping lipsticks into alcohol between uses, and so forth.  But for stuff like gel liners, liquid liners, eyeshadows, and blushes where you basically have to redip your brush to get some more color, what should I do?  Also, is there any other way to apply mascara on other people besides using disposable wands to avoid contamination?  Any help would be fantastic.  I searched for answers through the search engine of this site but it led me to a lot of rants about people not being clean at makeup stores lol.  Thanks in advance!


----------



## gildedangel (Dec 19, 2009)

For things like gel liners and liquid liners, you need to scoop out a chunk of product from the jar or dab some of the liquid liner on a palette and only work from that; that way you can redip in the little puddle/pile and you don't contaminate your product. With powder products, simply use it all you need and wipe down the top layer with a tissue; you can spray it with alcohol as well. As for mascara, you will have to do the disposable wand deal, it is really the only clean way to do it. HTH!


----------



## ..kels* (Dec 19, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *gildedangel* 

 
_For things like gel liners and liquid liners, you need to scoop out a chunk of product from the jar or dab some of the liquid liner on a palette and only work from that; that way you can redip in the little puddle/pile and you don't contaminate your product. With powder products, simply use it all you need and wipe down the top layer with a tissue; you can spray it with alcohol as well. As for mascara, you will have to do the disposable wand deal, it is really the only clean way to do it. HTH!_

 
Agreed. Side note on the gel liners & any cream products in pots.... If they are your personal products & they've already been dipped into, then you won't be able to sanitize them. Same thing goes for lipgloss that has already been dipped into. I wouldn't stress too much about your powder products.. Bacteria doesn't really breed on them, so just wipe off the top layer. Personally, I like to use the Sanitizing Spray from Beauty So Clean on all of the powder products in my kit.


----------



## sugarbumpkin (Dec 21, 2009)

super helpful! thanks!


----------

